

Inside the mind of the man behind Google's most important products - prostoalex
http://www.theverge.com/a/sundars-google/sundar-pichai-interview-google-io-2015

======
Dzonatas
Google experiments with its employees. The short-term outlook is personal.
Google is still in for the long-term.

~~~
kzhahou
I do not understand your point. Rephrase please?

